# Asking for parents blessing



## Odas (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm 22 and my girlfriend is 20. We've been dating for 15 months. we met online almost 2 years ago and hit it off well. i live with her and her parents now. i really want to ask her parents for the blessing to ask thier daughter to marry me. me and her have seriously talked about marriage already and know what it entails. i just dont know how to start the conversation with her parents. any advice would greatly help. oh, we arent planning on actually getting married till late 2011, cause my girlfriend isnt going to graduate from college till early 2011.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Do you know what her parents' might think about this? I'm guessing since you are living in their home, that they must be supportive of their daughter in letting her make her own decisions.

Her parents want the best for her, so I would start the conversation with how much you love their daughter and want to have a long, happy life with her.

If they think you are still too young or have not been together long enough, try to see their side of things too & be prepared to answer any questions about jobs, living arrangements, etc. to ease their mind & I'd also recommend giving any input they give serious consideration as they've been there, done that.


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

As Swedish said.. You guys too young and NO EXPERIENCE with real world situations and problems. Relationships are very fragile.. Best thing to do.. Date more. Move out into seperate places. Learn what ts like to take care of a home and yourself on your own.. If after a year or 2 its great then maybe thinkg about it. If you do it now I can almost guarantee problems down the road.. Especially if kids involved..


----------



## Odas (Sep 30, 2009)

we are not going to have children at this age, thats 1 thing i know we are not ready for yet, plus we are going to adopt anyways.


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

Understand nobody is trying to discourage you from marring her just to wait.. There is a lot of personal growth coming in the next few years that will give you 2 a better grip at dealing with life and issues. I speak from experience. My wife was 16 when we met and 20 when we married.. I was 24.. I too lived in her mom's home before married. I stepped up and took off being an adult married.. My wife being younger didn't have those years. Now we have a relationship where she never had those years to be herself. was too busy being married.. Not saying your going to have same road but it is a very common one..


----------

